# OE Fog Lights on S13 Fastback



## B18C_Ferio (Jun 6, 2004)

Did nissan offer fog lights on the s13 fast back? I missed out on a fastback at the local auto auction that had what looked to be square foglights and a very, very OEM looking fog switch in one of the black cutouts next to the hazard switch...(it was a 92 SE) the square fogs and front bumper looked to be oem but I think it might have been an air dam...


----------



## B18C_Ferio (Jun 6, 2004)

also, can i get oe driving/fog lights to fit in the space below the front amber turn signals? (other than those canadian DRLs)


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Like this?


----------



## B18C_Ferio (Jun 6, 2004)

no...Those look like the canadian drls on pdm-racing.com....unless you can get them in driving/fog..


----------



## B18C_Ferio (Jun 6, 2004)

well I found what i was looking for....http://store1.yimg.com/I/ntnsracing_1805_26394326
looks as though I let a 240sx se with 160000 miles and a JDM front fascia slip through my fingers...i bid 1800 and the winning bid was 2100, i would've went higher if I knew what i was looking at. Also, I wasn't supposed to be there and had no way to "signal" my guy that was doing the bidding for me...


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

If you want all that then goto Jspec.com... they got what you need.


----------



## TRUSE-R (Nov 6, 2002)

azRPS13 said:


> Like this?


Where do you get fog lights like those????

Late,
KEN


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

i think what your talking about is the Kouki front end for the fastback ... i *think* optionimports.com has what you want also ... they sell the front bumper and front turn signals but i dunno bout the fogs that go in bumper











this is the Kouki 180 sx bumper and they DO have the turn signals and the fog lights ..


----------

